

Google Photos may be uploading your pics, even if you don't want it to - Philadelphia
http://www.bizjournals.com/nashville/blog/2015/07/google-photos-uploads-images-without-app.html

======
highvolt
Probably he has google plus installed. The app syncs photos with google photos
it always did.

------
anotheryou
google goggles also goes through your pictures and as far as I know analysis
is done remotely...

